# [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp..



## Knogle (9. Oktober 2014)

*
Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Haswell? 

Nehalem als CPU Geheimtipp.. *

So der Artikel ist nun fertig , demnaechst werden jedoch weitere Vegleichsergebnisse von mehreren Prozessoren , und der zweite Teil mit eingefuegt

*In diesem nun folgendem Review werde ich die Performance , das P/L Verhaeltnis untersuchen und auch betrachten ob eine Plattform aus 2009 noch eine Chance gegen ein aktuelles Haswell i7 System hat*
_ Westmere-EP vs.  Sandy Bridge vs. Haswell_

Aufbau

1. Vorwort
2. Die Prozessoren
3. Die Testsysteme
4. Benchmarks 
5. Spieletauglichkeit
6. Overclocking und evtl. Stromsparen
7. Stromverbrauch
8. Fazit
9. Fortsetzung..



*Vorwort:*

Dieser Artikel ist eigentlich an die Leute gerichtet die so wie ich denken , undzwar mehr haben zu wollen fuer weniger Geld.
In diesem Artikel werde ich 3 Systeme und CPUs miteinander vergleichen und bewerten in mehreren Bereichnen.
Die 3 CPUs stammen aus verschiedenen Generationen , die erste also unser 1366 Sockel Kanidat aus dem Jahre 2009 ist eine Xeon X5650 Westmere-EP CPU , der 2te Kanidat ein i5 2400 aus dem Jahr 2011 und dann folgt noch eine aktuelle i7 4770k Haswell CPU.

Vorab danke ich *_chiller_* und *Incredible Alk* dafuer , dass er die Tests mit seinem i7 4770k durchfuehrt da ich nicht im Besitz eines solchen bin.

Weiterhin danke ich *Incredible Alk* dafuer , dass er mir seine Benchmark Ergebnisse mit einem i7 3930k zur Verfuegung gestellt hat

Weitere Daten bzw. undervolting und overclocking vom i7 4770k habe ich durch einen Kumpel

Ziel dieses Artikels ist es dem Leser moegliche Alternativen vorzuzeigen , denn was "alt" ist muss nicht unbedingt besser sein und das auch wenn es um CPUs geht!

*Die Prozessoren*

Nun werfen wir mal einen genaueren Blick auf die Prozessoren die in unseren Tests verwendet werden.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei der Xeon CPU handelt es sich um eine CPU fuer Server Systeme , welche jedoch eigentlich dem i7 980X gleicht.
Weiterhin haben die beiden neueren CPUs eine integrierte Grafikeinheit , welche jedoch bei CPUs dieser Klasse wohl nicht verwendet werden

1.

Intel Xeon X5650




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die CPU bleibt im Leerlauf und auch unter Last sehr Kuehl bei Standardtakt , meist um die 30-45C aufgrund des verloeteten Heatspreaders

Dieser Prozessor ist hier im Test der einzige "echte" 6 Kern Prozessor mit 12 Threads und hat damit 2 Kerne und 4 bzw. 8 Threads mehr als die anderen beiden Kanidaten

Von der Verpackung koennen hier keine Bilder gekauft werden da ich 4 Xeon X5650 CPUs gebraucht gekauft habe , jedoch hat mein Kumpel eine neu erworben , deshalb werde ich nach Moeglichkeit welche beifuegen

Die Prozessoren habe ich allesamt auf eBay erworben aus den USA fuer ca. 70$ pro Stueck 

2.

Intel Core i5 2400




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hierbei handelt es sich um einen nicht-uebertaktbaren Prozessor der auf Sandy Bridge Architektur basiert .
In unserem Test wird dieser auf 103Mhz BCLK laufen und ca. 3,9Ghz da wir alle Systeme etwas uebertakten wollen , jedoch so das es auch alltagstauglich ist.

Die CPU hat im Gegensatz zu dem Xeon eine GPU und mehr Instruktionen wie AES und andere

Der i5 unterstuetzt zusammen mit dem Xeon trusted execution und kann deshalb zusammen mit BitLocker unter Windows verwendet werden im Gegensatz zum i7*

Der Kanidat ist die einzige CPU unter den getesteten welche kein Hyperthreading unterstuetzt und damit nur 4 Kerne und 4 Threads besitzt.

*Abhaengig vom Chipsatz , sowohl beim Xeon als auch beim i5

Gekostet hat mich die CPU damals ca. 200Euronen im Jahr 2011 als diese noch recht neu war



3.

Intel Core i7 4770k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die wohl neuste und bisher angeblich "staerkste" CPU in diesem Preissegment ist der i7 4770k

Er hat ziemlich viele neue Features und Instruktionen , darunter jedoch leider kein Trusted Execution Platform

Hyperthreading wird unterstuetzt und er enthaelt ebenfalls eine intergierte Grafikeinheit und ist mit seinen 94W der sparsamste Kanidatat bei Standardtakt

*Die Testsysteme*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den ersten beiden Systemen wurde ei 600W Coolermaster Silent Gold Netzteil und HAF X Gehaeuse verwendet.


*Benchmarks*


Ich habe hier nun 4 Benchmarks ausgewaehlt , undzwar y-cruncher (Das selbe wie SuperPi , jedoch auch auf Multicore Systeme optimiert ), Cinebench R15 und Passmark 7.0 und Truecrypt

In Benchmarks die nur einen Thread belasten ist die Architektur des alten Xeons den neuen Modellen aufgrund der geringeren IPC unterlegen. i5 und i7 CPUs gleicher Architektur sind wie zu erwarten gleich schnell single threaded


Wir fangen mit Cinebench R15 an und waehlen den normalen CPU Benchmark , welcher alle CPU Kerne auslastet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier schneidet der Xeon ca. 37% besser ab , ein Grund dafuer ist ebenfalls die Tatsache , dass Cinebench R15 sehr bandbreitenlastig ist und dadurch guenstig fuer den Xeon ist da dieser auch Triple Channel nutzt.
Xeon: 1039
i7 4770k: 757

Nun fuehren wir nochmal Cinebench R15 aus aber diesmal wird nur ein Kern belastet um die Single-Thread Leistung zu messen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Xeon: 138
i7 4770k: 154

Hier ist der Intel i7 4770k 11% besser , was sich vorteilhaft auswirkt da es noch viele Anwendungen gibt die nur einen Kern belasten


Nun lassen wir einmal Passmark 7.0 laufen und , hierbei werden ebenfalls alle Kerne belastet in mehreren Disziplinen und schliesslich wird das Gesammtergebniss gebildet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Xeon: 17453p
i7 4770k: 11276p

Hier ist der Xeon aufgrund seinen 12 Threads und 6 Kernen wieder mit 57% dem i7 4770k vorraus
Der Xeon liegt hierbei im Vorteil da Passmark den RAM stark belastet und der Xeon aufgrund von Triple Channel gegenueber dem i7 4770k mit Dual Channel siegt.

Nun fahren wir mit TrueCrypt fort und machen den Benchmark bei einer Puffergroesse von 1GB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Xeon: 5,6GB/s
i7 4770k: 3,4GB/s
i7 3930k: 4,3GB/s
Intel Core i7 950: 475mb/s

Der Xeon ist 64% schneller und profitiert erneut von der Architektur.

Der i7 3930k schneidet in Cinebench R15 auf 4,8Ghz mit ca. 1230 Punkten ab , hier jedoch nicht ganz so stark da ihm einige Instruktionen fehlen die der X5650 jedoch besitzt (Bilder fuer CB werden hinzugefuegt)

*Hier der Cinebench inklusive i7 3930k*

Hier schneidet der i7 3930k sehr gut ab auf 4,8Ghz Takt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusammenfassend laesst sich hierzu sagen , dass der Xeon Prozessor massiv von Speicher- und Bandbreitenintensiven Anwendungen profitiert , jedoch bei Anwendungen die nur einen Kern belasten nicht so stark ist

Die Gruende dafuer liegen bei dem eigentlichen Anwendungsgebiet des Prozessors.

Der Xeon X5650 basiert auf der Westmere-EP Architektur (Nehalem) welche eigentlich ein Vollausbau von Gulftown ist mit 6 Kernen und 2 QPI Links und fuer solche Anwendungen konzipiert wurde , wohingegen der i7 eher fuer Desktop PCs gebaut wurde .

Das heisst jedoch nicht das der Xeon nicht fuer Spiele geeignet waere , was die weiteren Tests nun zeigen werden

*Spieletauglichkeit*

    Kann man mit den CPUs eigentlich aktuelle Spiele spielen? Schauen wir mal:

Den i7 4770k von _chiller_ koennen wir leider nicht testen , da wir nicht ueber die selbe Grafikkarte verfuegen , deshalb kommen hier nur i5 2400 auf 3,9Ghz und der Xeon X5650 auf 3,68ghz zum Einsatz.


Folgende Spiele werden verwendet:

GTA IV auf maximalen Einstellungen , ausser Anti Aliasing x3
Sid Meiers Civlization V auf maximalen Einstellungen auf einer Karte mit 12 KIs und FPS im spaeten Spiel 
Batman Arkham Origins auf maximalen Einstellungen
GTA San Andreas

*ALLE TESTS WURDEN BEI OPTIMALEN TAKT DURCHGEFUEHRT*

i5 2400 @ 3,9Ghz und Xeon X5650 @ 3,68Ghz

In GTA San Andreas sieht man ganz klar den Xeon X5650 vorne , wobei die CPU hier wohl eher weniger limitiert .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im anspruchsvollen Sid Meiers Civilization auf maximalen Settings hat der Intel Xeon X5650 klar die Nase vorn

Dieses Spiel ist extra fuer soviele Cores und Threads optimiert worden , und ist daher perfekt dafuer geeignet

Das zeigt auch der grosse FPS und Rundenzeiten Unterschied im Vergleich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun spielen wir Batman Arkham Origins ,eine Szene im Kampf gegen ca. 30 Gegner im Training

Hier limitiert wohl nicht nur die Grafikkarte , aber der Xeon schneidet trotz GTX 560Ti besser ab als der i5 2400 mit 660GTX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In GTA IV , welches ebenfalls mehrere Kerne unterstuetzt, kann der Xeon X5650 wieder seine Leistung entfalten , bei besonders CPU intensiven Settings wie Fahrzeugdichte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danke an Eumelbeumel , welcher den Xeon W3520 (4 Kerne) und den Xeon X5650 (6 Kerne ) verglichen hat

Der W3520 entspricht hierbei etwa einem i7 920 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Overclocking*

Die i5 2400 CPU laesst sich nur um 3Mhz uebertakten (via BCLK) und ueber den Turbo Multiplikator (Bis x3 , jedoch sind auch damit nicht mehr als 3,9Ghz drinnen.

Der Xeon X5650 laesst sich via BCLK auf ca. 204Mhz beim P6X58D und einen Multiplikator von 21 uebertakten bei 1,3V und bei 3,68Ghz stabil bei 1,15V was jedoch seit Sandy Bridge nicht mehr moeglich ist



Das Problem ist nun , dass seit der Sandy Bridge Architektur die BCLK von Intel auf 100 gesetzt wurde , und sich mit Z-Chipsatz Boards auch nur minimal nach oben veraendern laesst da die CPU sonst instabil wird
Es sind nun CPUs mit k Suffix von noeten damit man uebertakten kann , jedoch ist dies bei dem i5 2400 nicht der Fall..

Auf dem Sockel 1366 konnte man sogut wie jede CPU uebertakten , da es zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch moeglich war via BCLK zu uebertakten

Der Xeon schluckt erstaunlicherweise wenig Strom bei einem Takt von 4500Mhz da er sich mit 1,3V zufrieden gibt

Der i5 2400 kann nur bis zum Multi x38 uebertaktet werden und via BCLK um ca 3Mhz also 103Mhz auf 1,3V 

Fuer Stromsparer sind die CPUs gut geeignet.

Der Xeon laeuft bei 2,6Ghz auf 0,93V stabil , der Intel Core i5 2400 bei 0.91V und der Intel Core i7 4770k ebenfalls

Der Stromverbrauch wurde mit einem extra Messgeraet vor dem Uebertakten gemessen , und im nachhinein

Bei dem Xeon System betrug er ca. 115W im Leerlauf und 180W unter Last , uebertaktet 130W im Leerlauf und 225W unter Last

Das Intel Core i5 2400 System bei ca. 100W im Leerlauf und 193W unter Last 



Die Ergebnisse unter Last wurden durch Intel Burn Test auf Maximum Einstellungen erzeugt.

Nun folgen die Temperaturen im Leerlauf und unter Last der Kanidaten


*Temperaturen:*

Kritisch wurde es bei keiner CPU , sowohl im uebertakteten Zustand als auch normal

Genutzt wurde beim i5 2400 und Xeon X5650 ein EKL Brocken mit Graphit Waermeleitpaste

der i5 hat unter Last jedoch nur ca. 50C erreicht , der Xeon 63C

*Fazit*

Der Intel Xeon X5650 schneidet ueberraschend gut ab im Vergleich zu den anderen CPUs , und dies trotz des hohen Alters von stolzen 5 Jahren

Das P/L Verhaeltnis ist ebenfalls Top , da diese CPU gebraucht um die 50-80 Euronen kostet und die Leistung eines i7 3930k besitzt bei 3,68 Ghz und einer TDP von ca. 135W , etwa 5W mehr als beim i7 3930k.
Sie ist geeignet fuer Leute die viel Leistung fuer wenig Geld wollen , und auf PCIe 3.0 , natives SATA 6Gb/s und einen internen USB3 Anschluss und trotzdem die Leistung eines 1200Euro Systems haben wollen fuer einen Bruchteil davon

Beim  rendern schneidet die CPU gut ab , und die Single-Thread Performance ist nahe dem i7 3770 , jedoch ist die Nehalem-Architektur des Xeon sehr bandbreitenlastig und er kann evtl. an die IPC der Ivys rankommen da er noch TripleChannel nutzt, die meisten Zeit sollte Ivy aber deutlich vorne liegen.

Es gibt leider auch ein paar Nachteile.

Ohne Overclocking auf 2,6Ghz Takt ist die CPU eher unterdurchschnittlich und bietet keine Vorteile gegenueber anderen CPUs , deshalb wurden die Tests auf einem Takt von 3,68Ghz durchgefuehrt die zu einer Leistungssteigerung von ca 90% gefuehrt haben.

Der Stromverbrauch stieg damit um 40W auf 135W .

Ein weiterer Nachteil ist , dass die Plattform alt ist , und einige Mainboards kein USB 3.0 und SATA III nativ unterstuetzen , weshalb in manchen Faellen der PCIe Takt angehoben werden muss oder USB 3.0 nachgeruestet werden muss via Steckkarte


Uebertakten ist nicht Pflicht , jedoch kann diese CPU sein Potential am besten bei ca. 3,6 +/- 0,4Ghz entfalten , auch ohne OC ist er sehr stark.


Wer doch noch ein High-End System kaufen moechte und nicht viel Geld ausgeben will ist beim Sockel 1366 und einem 6 Kern Xeon fuer wenig Geld gut beraten.


*Fortsetzung*

Demnaechst ist mein guenstiges Dual CPU System auf Sockel 1366 Basis fertig , und dann werde ich uebertakten und diesen Artikel fortfuehren.


----------



## wodora (19. Mai 2015)

Habe mir auch aufgrund dieses Artikels einen x5650 zugelegt, läuft bei mir auf einem Sabbertooth x58 @ 4,4 Ghz mit 1,38V bei maximal 58° unter Vollast, würde auch mit 4,5Ghz laufen allerdings schon bei 1,4V......
Preis Leistung einfach brachial gut.......


----------

